# Jobs in Calgary?



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

We are in the process of immigrating to Calgary. We are looking at the canmore area. 

What i would like to know (if any of you can help), do any of you know of companies in the area that would hire somebody from uk without seeing them first? Sounds a weird question, but i have seen several threads on here about people getting hired jobs through telephone interview etc and then going over. Ideally i would prefer for my partner to have a job lined up before move. I just wouldnt have a clue as where to start in regards to looking.

My partner is a qualified electrician and has been for 14+ years (we have been looking at red seal regards to qualifications etc), his current job role is contracts manager within a large london based company dealing with property maintenance (has done this for 5 years), he still does all electrical courses etc, so has all the up to date skills.

We are looking to going through the Federal Skilled worker at the moment, but if anyone has any advice/expertise with maybe getting a job offer from canada beforehand, that would be fantastic. Does anyone know of any big companies in and around calgary who are willing to take on people wishing to immigrate?

I have looked for jobs for myself (admin/clerical) and there is loads from what i can see, and a few who are willing to offer jobs without seeing me first, so i know it can happen with certain job roles....

Thanks for your help


----------



## Bill Gibbons (Nov 16, 2011)

Did no-one reply to this? We emighrated to Canada in 1994 from the Medway and now live in Calgary. You would need to work at getting re-qualified again which might take a couple of years, otherwise jobs are still available here.

Let me know how you are getting on with your plans to move.

Bill


----------



## sallyhosny (Feb 4, 2012)

Bill Gibbons said:


> Did no-one reply to this? We emighrated to Canada in 1994 from the Medway and now live in Calgary. You would need to work at getting re-qualified again which might take a couple of years, otherwise jobs are still available here.
> 
> Let me know how you are getting on with your plans to move.
> 
> Bill


My name is sally .I am new to the forum. My husband and I will be coming to canada as new immigrants in August this year . We don't know anyone in Calgary 
I was really inspired by your writings can you advice me can we be in touch? If you like please just drop me a line 
[email protected]


----------

